# Anyone ever seen liquid EPHEDRINE



## Supermans Daddy (May 3, 2010)

I've never seen 100% pure concentrated EPHEDRINE before. It's really dark brown and smells real flowery. Taste horrible, works amazing I couldn't type for a couple hours off 50mgs and I'm considered to have a really high tolerance to that kinda stuff. Impressive indeed.

Peace and Love


----------



## jcar1016 (May 3, 2010)

Yeah bro there was a little organics shop here in indy that sold it before it got banned otc. That shit used to keep me up for days. Think I might of been abusing it. lol


----------



## Mudge (May 4, 2010)

With the meth peeps out there, I imagine it would be quite hard to find. I still have probably 30 tabs for emergencies, a couple years old now.


----------



## Built (May 4, 2010)

That wouldn't have been pure ephedrine. Pure ephedrine is a white, odourless, bitter-tasting crystalline alkaloid. 

Might it have been a tincture of ephedra? (Ephedrine HCL is a pure chemical. Ephedra is an herb which contains the alkaloid.)


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 4, 2010)

Built said:


> That wouldn't have been pure ephedrine. Pure ephedrine is a white, odourless, bitter-tasting crystalline alkaloid.
> 
> Might it have been a tincture of ephedra? (Ephedrine HCL is a pure chemical. Ephedra is an herb which contains the alkaloid.)



you are so correct about the compounds description in it's powered form, however this is ephedrine HCL for sure. I'm kinda familar with compounds trust me on this. Plus I know the source that made it. Not Ephedra ( Which is an herbal compound called Mua Hung I believe , the leaf and stem being the focus in most but not all cases) it was presented as a concentrate .The reason for the color and smell was due to the solution being in suspension at such a HIGH doseage concentrate and in an attempt to add some flavor (didn't work though LOL ).


----------

